# Choking incident



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Tonight Nado got his jaw twisted and tangled in River's collar. The collar was strangling River but it was too tight for me to get it off of her. She lost consiousness while I tried to free her. I thought she'd died in my arms but she did start breathing shortly after I freed her and she's at the animal hospital for the night under observation. I'm praying I was quick enough and she will live. I didn't even know this was a thing but now I've discovered its a common cause of accidental death in dogs. I wanted to share this story so maybe someone else won't have to go through what I did tonight. I really hope my story has a happy ending. I'll post an update.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - what a traumatic event to happen! 
I pray river is ok & makes a full recovery.
It isn't something I've ever considered - but the way mine play fight its a possibility....
I would take their collars off indoors - as advised by my groomer - but as Ruby's an escapologist... I like to leave hers on.
We're your collars the buckle type?
I currently have the clip type - which in an event like this I should imagine it would be quicker and easier to release.
I'm so sorry you had to go through this dreadful incident, I can't imagine how you was feeling.
Thanks for highlighting this - I'll certainly take precautions 
Looking forward to a good news update xxx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh My God Meredith, that's terrible. I truly hope everything's ok. 
Pups bounce back. It never occurred to me as a problem, especially as dogs pull against their collars all the time with no ill effects.

Thanks for the warning. We are thinking of you all.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Thinking about what I would do if this happened to Poppy, I looked up CPR for dogs. Worth trying to remember.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

How utterly awful, we'll be thinking about you all, it's such a good job you were there to step in. Keep us posted xx


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness how terrible for you  I've got everything crossed for River and hope she's home with you soon xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How awful for you and how very, very scary.
It reminded me of another post a while ago which is frighteningly similar...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12699&highlight=buckle

I'm with Tinman, my dogs do wear collars in the house - I'm too worried about them getting out. But I will only use flat collars with a clip fastening, not a rolled round collar or anything with a buckle... but definitely people need to be aware of the possible dangers. 

I'll suggest that one or other or both threads are made into stickys.

Do let us know how River and Nado are today - and you.... x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How scarey and awful for all three of you. I'm really hoping River will fully recover and be none the worse for wear.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

OMG how frightening for you and the dogs! I hope River is ok. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

River is back home with me now and the vet thinks she'll be ok although I'm supposed to keep her quiet for another 36 hours and watch her. I'm feeling pretty confident that she'll be ok. 

She did have a quick release collar and it was not loose. As Lozzie described in her disturbingly similar story the thrashing around of the dogs makes it extremely difficult to untangle them. Rivers collar was buried so deep in her neck I couldn't get my fingers on the quick release button. It was the most horrible feeling to see that she's lost consiousness and you can't free her. I was awake all night replaying that image in my mind. I can't imagine how I'd deal with that if I'd lost her. You have so little time to act once this has happened. If I'd even just been in the bathroom I'm sure I'd have lost her. 

I discovered there is a collar designed for this called a break away collar. Here is a link to one brand of them http://store.petsafe.net/keepsafe-collar

Thanks for everyone's kind words and support!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How awful an experience. Having just updated my ILS and PILS courses for humans (PILS was just today), I got thinking about my dogs then I come on to read this. Poor River! Poor You!

Shocking that this has happened with a quick release collar. I have to say, like Tracey and Marzi - my two do wear their collars inside and do their fair share of wrestling so this is a worry for me and thank you for highlighting this to us.

Thoughts are with you all for a speedy recovery and that the trauma and stress of it doesn't cause you too many sleepless nights. Will have a look at those breakaway collars and also in to a local doggy life support class.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh, I have also realised that stupidly when i leave the girls home alone, I do not remove their collars. That has got to change.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So pleased that River looks as if she will be fine, I remember the other thread also, I do keep Dudleys on at home but have always remembered and thought if I ever get another I wouldn't leave them, I do take it off when he is left in the although that is rare now - the keepsafe collar looks brilliant though, I watched the video on the webpage. Thank you.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Phew - good news. We've been thinking about River all day. So pleased it's ended OK. Maybe some good will come out of it and forewarn people to the dangers of leaving ordinary type collars on.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad River is home and making a good recovery.  Mine do not wear collars indoors. Ever. It's not worth the risk, particularly if they are home alone.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pleased to hear a full recovery from river, and don't blame yourself, although I can imagine your thoughts and the what if scenarios you keep playing through your mind - it's human nature.
But it didn't end badly & they are ok, and a lesson learnt.
I remember Ralph been in the back of the car and putting his paws on the electric window switch, (on a busy main road) he wasn't secure and the window went right down, I screamed and grabbed his fur. (Luckily I wasn't driving) - but I still play the what if scenarios and mentally punish myself xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Gosh, I have also realised that stupidly when i leave the girls home alone, I do not remove their collars. That has got to change.


Same here Ruth, goodness knows what they get up to when we're not around x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness River is ok. There is no way we could remove his collar as Rufus is free to go in and out whenever he pleases. I will remember to keep a much closer eye on things when his rowdy cousins come to play however.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So happy that it didn't turn out worse. I watch Lexi & Beemer play and she will actually use the collar to pull him down (she's a dirty fighter). So I usually keep it off when I am home. I also immediately stop play when she gets her mouth on his collar. I swear sometimes she is trying to become the only poo in the house. I also worry that she's going to break a tooth. It's a tough choice as the most likely way your baby gets returned to you if lost is with the tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Same here Ruth, goodness knows what they get up to when we're not around x


I know, I do have quick release collars but not automatic release (this wouldn't do for walking). 

As of today, we have a new rule. No collars in house when home alone. I would like to say none exclusively but I'd be scared of forgetting to put it on and them running out the door.

They don't wear collars in day care. Only for walks.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I know, I do have quick release collars but not automatic release (this wouldn't do for walking).
> 
> As of today, we have a new rule. No collars in house when home alone. I would like to say none exclusively but I'd be scared of forgetting to put it on and them running out the door.
> 
> They don't wear collars in day care. Only for walks.


One of the things I would do when they were younger is to unattached the collars so they stay attached to the leashes. So rather than unclipping the leashes, I would unclip the collar.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been looking at the breakaway collars. They look good and have 2 d rings that you clip together with the lead so they can be used on walks...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I've been looking at the breakaway collars. They look good and have 2 d rings that you clip together with the lead so they can be used on walks...


Yes I saw that! They look like the way to go.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I would do no collars at home, Ralph I can trust - but the way ruby gets over the fence I can't risk it.
I must nag OH a lot more and a lot louder about fixing the fence - it has been suggested an electric cable at the top  as she won't try more than twice!! 
But I can't do that to her..... Or billy!!  x


----------

